# Understanding Boat Batteries: Part One



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Boat Batteries  The Technical Details Although your boat uses a gasoline engine for its primary propulsion, without ample electricity, that outboard is pretty much out of business. Lets tackle a fistful of the most common boat battery-related topics. To keep things simple, well discuss a single engine boat; however, the principles are similar for [...]

More...


----------

